# Sleeping with Tegu !?



## Teg (Nov 26, 2012)

Does anyone sleep with their Tegu's !? Been watching some YouTube vids and it seems a few do !?


----------



## chelvis (Nov 26, 2012)

I have on a few occasions, mainly when the heat goes out or when Bosco get out and snuggles up on his own.


----------



## Teg (Nov 26, 2012)

He's lovely, lot of white in him ! Do they sleep heavily or are they easily disturbed or do they disturb you in bed !? Think I'll try Teg when he's bigger, can't be any worse than the wife !? lol ;0)


----------



## tresh (Nov 26, 2012)

A few days ago my big gal was basking, and I laid down on the floor near her so I could pet her, and she climbed right up my shirt and curled herself against my neck, like she was a little bitty hatchling again. Was adorable really. I know some folks would say she was just looking for warmth, but she left her heat lamp and warm bed to curl up with me...to me that says something about tegu affection.


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd be concerned with my tegu taking a fat crap on me or my bed


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 26, 2012)

Zillas favroite place is on my bed, pressed up against my feet. I sleep with her all the time. She will crawl next to me, and sleep on my side or n my chest. Other times she wants to be left alone though. I do move her to somewhere safe when Im acualy going to sleep though, I dont want to accidently roll over on her. And she never once pooped on the bed.


----------



## chelvis (Nov 26, 2012)

When they get bigger they sleep like rocks! I have rolled over on him and he did not seem to mind, very fluffy matterness helps. Only downside is when he wants to be warmer and he thinks that my love handles are a good place to nudge to hind under, they are very strong. 

Never hand him crap in my bed, but he is good about using a litter box so not really too much of a concern.


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cant wait to try that with my boy


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 27, 2012)

I would love to try it once flux gets bigger! once I fell asleep with my beardy...lol


----------



## Dubya (Nov 27, 2012)

chelvis said:


> When they get bigger they sleep like rocks! I have rolled over on him and he did not seem to mind, very fluffy matterness helps. Only downside is when he wants to be warmer and he thinks that my love handles are a good place to nudge to hind under, they are very strong.
> 
> Never hand him crap in my bed, but he is good about using a litter box so not really too much of a concern.



How did you get him to use the litter box?


----------



## chelvis (Nov 27, 2012)

Anytime I would take him out I would put him in the litter box (which is actually a large cement mixing tub cheaper and stands up to the nails a lot better). He will not for the life of him poop in his cage, only once he is out of it, so I know he is going to poop once let him out. Putting him in the tub I just wait, if he got out I put him back in until he went. Once he goes he is free to roam around the house. It took some time (a few months) but now he comes out, walks to the tub sits in there and goes and then he leaves. He has associated pretty well with cat litter cuase I found him in the cats box too... but that could have him just looking for food.


----------



## Teg (Nov 27, 2012)

Same pattern with Teg ! When i get him out of enclosure i put him straight into a cat litter - bath of around 32c and within 10 seconds... poop goes backwards and he goes forwards just like a jet ski !! lol ! and then he's free and guaranteed to roam without pooing anywhere ! Been only doing it for about 3 weeks and it's the norm now !


----------



## SomethingTegu (Nov 27, 2012)

I feed my tegu on top of his enclosure, where he also tends to poop on. Sometimes he doesn't though. He definitely prefers to do it outside of the enclosure.


----------



## Ska (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I'll try the tegu litter box training. Mine usually poops in the bath and every now and then on me...  I've slept with Kaizar on multiple occasions, he's a little guy but I don't move much when sleeping (Only taken naps with him never over night) and he usually cuddles with me under my shirt, my hair (He absolutely loves my girlfriends hair) or my neck. He also likes my pockets. lol


----------



## Mr. Jiffy (Dec 27, 2014)

Can you potty train adults as well or just as babies?


----------



## Skeep (Dec 29, 2014)

I sleep with mine sometimes. She's not litter box trained yet but she doesn't go to the bathroom while sleeping, and she sleeps like a rock. If I move she will wake up and adjust her position but otherwise she sleeps through anything.


----------



## Mad (Apr 29, 2021)

Teg said:


> Does anyone sleep with their Tegu's !? Been watching some YouTube vids and it seems a few do !?


I sleep with my tegu a lot! He doesn’t like being in his enclosure much he’s mostly free roaming, and since he’s a juvenile, only a few months old, he can snuggle up next to me leg or lay on it


----------



## rats (May 19, 2021)

SomethingTegu said:


> I'd be concerned with my tegu taking a fat crap on me or my bed


Tegus can be trained to use a kitty litter box for that, and they're reasonably clean animals so will use the proper receptacle rather than your bed 

I see others have already made this suggestion but I'll leave my comment anyway, I don't get to post too often! I haven't slept with Foley because I can't let him roam free, we have a cat who is anti-herps (cut up a snake that escaped, $$$ vet bills). But it sounds like a wonderful thing to do!


----------



## Mich lady (May 26, 2021)

SomethingTegu said:


> I'd be concerned with my tegu taking a fat crap on me or my bed


Lol. My tegu has never crapped on my bed, but my Savannah has. Lol. He can be vindictive. I got him a new water bath after this pic. As you can see ,mr chunky ass outgrew his old one. He hates the harness and lays in the water when I put it on him. He is 3feet long btw. 13months old


----------



## kynolog (Aug 1, 2021)

Hi  Some of you write about free roaming. What about UVB light? Isn't it important?


----------



## teresa.tanner (Aug 2, 2021)

Teg said:


> Does anyone sleep with their Tegu's !? Been watching some YouTube vids and it seems a few do !?


I have and he cuddles but being that I didn't wanna crush him I wake up after a hour and put him in little infant bed on the floor near me. But yes he falls asleep on me all the time.


----------

